# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Un stage chez Canard PC pour étudiant graphiste / vidéaste

## Ivan Le Fou

Stage graphiste & vidéaste (3 à 6 mois) à Canard PC, pour participer à l'aventure de la chaîne Twitch Canard PC.
Vous travaillerez avec notre directeur artistique et producteur exécutif à la mise en place technique et artistique de la chaîne Twitch Canard PC, ainsi qu’à sa communication visuelle.


*Domaine de formation:* Arts - Arts appliqués (Audiovisuel (cinéma, photo, son), Graphisme, infographie, PAO)


*Votre mission vous donnera l’occasion:*

de produire et décliner des éléments graphiques et vidéo (création visuelle, montage vidéo, etc.);d’aider à la conception et à la préparation d’émissions en direct sur Twitch (préparation plateau, relation avec les intervenants, réglages techniques, etc.);d’aider à la réalisation en régie d’émissions en direct sur Twitch.

*Votre profil :* Formation en cours dans le domaine de la production vidéo et ou communication visuelle et artistique. BAC+2 - BTS/DUT minimum.


*Compétences & aptitudes :*

Sens du contact et du travail en équipe;Fort intérêt et sens artistique pour la production audiovisuelle et graphique;Connaissance de la suite Adobe : Photoshop, Premiere, After Effect;Bonne culture digitale, et connaissance des réseaux sociaux;
Sera définitivement un plus : culture vidéoludique, pratique de Twitch et Youtube, goût pour l’écriture, connaissance de Vmix.


*Date de début:* à partir du 1er octobre 2019.


*Durée :* de 3 à 6 mois.


*Rémunération :* 580 €/mois net + 22 tickets restaurant (8€ participation de l’entreprise à 60%) + remboursement de 50% de l’abonnement transport.


*Lieu du stage :* 157 bd MacDonald, Paris 75019.



*Comment postuler ?*
Envoyez par mail votre lettre de motivation et votre CV / Portfolio à : stage (at) canardpc.com, en indiquant [stage Twitch] en objet du courrier. Contact: Jean-Ludovic Vignon.

----------


## Zodex

*pop*

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> (Ivan, on dit "pour participer" )
> *pour éviter de polluer le topic, ce message s'auto-détruira 5 secondes après avoir été lu*


Corrigé merci !

----------


## Valenco

Vous avez trouvé la perle rare ?

----------

